# Thanks Wild Bill!!!



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Folks, I just wanted to say that Bill Costello is a class act. I brought my 3000lb Mesa Boogie combo over to his place to have him take a look at it (it was smoking up and burning). Quite frankly, I was expecting the worst possible scenario and I’m pretty confident that Bill knew this. Instead of soaking me for several hundred dollars, he diagnosed my amp and let me know that it was just an issue with a few tubes. He replaced the tubes and charged me a very reasonable fee.

In this age of ultra eccentric ‘gurus’, it’s refreshing to come across someone who not only knows what he is talking about, but is willing to give you the time of day when you ask him some of the most naïve questions one can come up with when it comes to amps. 

Oh, did I mention that he fixed my amp in just a few days.

Thanks again Bill - the Boogie has never sounded better!

Your friend,
'Tame' Charles


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Not surprised to hear that. Bill is a great guy. When I was modding/re-building an amp I was having a lot of trouble finding a part for it. Bill sent me the part, for free. He had some lying around and just threw it in the mail for me. It was nothing big but what he did was. Saved me a lot of trouble and I got the job done.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Good thing it was only tubes, I'm quite certain it was him that told me Mesa's are a pain to work on and most techs don't like to. Please correct me if I'm wrong about it being you that told me, Wild Bill.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> It was nothing big but what he did was. Saved me a lot of trouble and I got the job done.


Maybe not big in value but it sounds like it was huge in "HEART".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bill is in the Niagra region?

hm.

hehe


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> bill is in the Niagra region?
> 
> hm.
> 
> hehe


Stoneycreek. (and he is the best).


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL Stoney creek is now a part of Hamilton. :sport-smiley-002:not the smartest move ever made the amalgamation craze, lots hate it and with good reason! But if you are looking for Stoney creek maps etc, you may not find such anylonger, you need to be looking for Hamilton (online information is better in this regaurd).

:/ I think the only reason the original 6 city names are retained was a sence of political self preservation. Axing the names would have been suicide and yet there are always at election time people that want to amalgamate it all into one Hamilton


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Good thing it was only tubes, I'm quite certain it was him that told me Mesa's are a pain to work on and most techs don't like to. Please correct me if I'm wrong about it being you that told me, Wild Bill.


Guitarman2 you are absolutely correct. Wild Bill doesn't like working on Mesa's as they are a PITA. I am the same as him in that respect, I don't like working on them and thankfully out here I don't see alot of them that require a pile of work, only retubing etc.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

A few notes:

MESAs being a PITA: 
Bill and I spoke about this - the ones built before Mesa introduced the Dual Rectum are reasonable to work on. It's the ones that came out after the Rectum was introduced that are a pain.

Bill's Location:
He's not that far from Niagara - it took me about 15-20 min to get there on the weekend to pick up the amp. I'd say his location is pretty much on the Stoney Creek/Hamilton border.

More Thanks:
Actually, I owe the people on this forum a big thanks! If it weren't for this forum, I would never have known about him. So a big thanks to all of you folks! 

'Thankful' Charles


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

had to jump into this thread re kudo's for wild bill........bill was kind enough to upgrade an old pine amp for me that I turned into a head......rated at about 3watts........the amp has sat for about 6mos.......tried it in the winter when hamstrung was visiting, but all we got was a buzzing....(I think was just a bad cable).........originally thought it was the pos speaker we installed to have a permanent "load" an was going to install another.......anyways I fired it up this weekend in the shed, firstly with the built in speaker, then into a 2X12 then into a 1x12.........needles to say the missus gave me heck......."why does everything have to be cranked?"...........I was completly blown away with the clarity and volume of this little tube amp..........(almost) loud enough to be heard without miking I think.........thanks again Bill 
cheers
Gerry


----------

